# Interior designer group



## wendywang518 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am an artist and searching for interior designing group. Want to know more friends who are good at home interior designing. Any such parties in Dubai?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure if it helps but I'm in the 1% minority of people in Dubai that understands the 'follow the arrow' system in Ikea!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If Gavtek is going to the home interior design party... I am in. It is going to be a GREAT party. I can already see and hear some of the conversations unfolding in my head.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I could use some help with the interior design of my own apartment - interested?


----------

